# Big Broadband Bill



## NucleusKore (Nov 27, 2007)

My college has run up a broadband bill of Rs 40000 last month. I suspect this is due to
1. Bittorrent and other P2P - I have actually seen this. Even if the systems have restricted user accounts uTorrent and Ares are being used.
2. Worms - which I proved by shutting down suspect idle infected systems and showing them the data light on the router which was furiously blinking slow down.

Now while the second problem can be sorted out by
a. patching
b. Antivirus updated REGULARLY

*My Question is about the first problem*, what's the best way to manage the bandwidth? Use a proxy like Squid? Can it be done in windows (sorry my IT department is allergic to Linux)?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 27, 2007)

Just wondering, what are you in the college ?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

the college adminstration will pay the bill, why do u have to worry in first case ?


----------



## narangz (Nov 27, 2007)

^^He's a doc  Are you principal?


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 27, 2007)

Because I am in the library committee and I was asked for a suggestion, that's all.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 27, 2007)

arre ask you college to have some unlimited plan na?And even 40k isn't much if your college is big.

You can convince your 'It department' to switch over to linux instead---no worms and I think users accounts are more easily maintained in linux.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 27, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> And even 40k isn't much if your college is big.



It is "big"if its unnecessary.. the college doesn't have unlimited funds, you know.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 27, 2007)

1. BSNL does not give unlimited plans to corporates here
2. As the college is located on NH 17 there is no other service provider


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

tell them to use MO on every system 

btw... which ISP at the moment ?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ he stated it clearly ...... BSNL .........


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 27, 2007)

1.Ask your college to inquire about a dedicated receiver from some big ISP.You know you get a dedicated receiver and it connects directly to satellites and such.

2.Go linux:ask your college to install linux on some of the PCs and see 1.)if the bills lower down,2.)if everybody is comfy enough using it.You can decide which which activity a user is permitted to do and which they cannot and besides worms\viruses are non-existent in linux.

I have myself faced mass downloading worms and viruses--they just download random data and make life hell.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

Oops... i think i should get my eyes tested...  thanks


----------



## narangz (Nov 27, 2007)

Use Firewall to block trojans etc & torrent clients.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

^ u cant stop a trojan while downloading it in a zipped file/torrent


----------



## narangz (Nov 27, 2007)

you can stop trojan from accessing internet by regularly updating firewall defs.

Ofcourse AV is required & should be updated regularly.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm updating my firewall everyday and virus defs too... but still it wont detect in the archieved file... it detects only after extracting


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I have stated the position very clearly, I do wish some of you would read before replying  no offence meant. let me REPEAT what I said above:
1. My IT department is allergic to Linux, so are the students (that's what they feel)
2. There is no other ISP serving the area my college is in

Will implementation of a Squid proxy in windows help the problem? I have no idea about squid, never used it before. Anyway if it is useful I'll leave it for my IT people to learn about it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 27, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> 2. There is no other ISP serving the area my college is in



I am not talking about simple wired broadband connections I am talking about special connections specially for corporates and institutions.I know my college has similar setup.


Best solution IMO:Limit broadband access time or stop providing broadband if they feel they can't afford it.


----------



## narangz (Nov 27, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> I'm updating my firewall everyday and virus defs too... but still it wont detect in the archieved file... it detects only after extracting



Arrey Bhai! I meant they will not be able to access internet & waste bandwidth if firewalls are used & maintained properly.

@Doc- Even if BSNL doesn't give unlimited connections to corporates etc you may be able to clinch a deal with BSNL authorities for unlimited access. Arrange a meeting with your local BSNL manager.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 27, 2007)

@narangz......The BSNL deal was negotiated by the management, not by me. BSNL is just being monopolist as no one is allowed to dig on the highway


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 27, 2007)

Just wondering, do the comps _need_to have internet ?

What we do in our college is... we have 2 different networks. 1 for internet and 1 the local lan.

Whichever PC needs access to internet, he needs to request it and only then he can log onto the network. It is easier to manage the comps in this way.

Else, every PC is connected in a LAN.


----------



## indian_samosa (Nov 27, 2007)

I think if you route all the web traffic through 1 main server then its possible to setup a proxy thing on that server and limiting the bandwidth as well.Also you could allow requests from web specific ports only like 80.

But the problem in this case will be the main server will have to stay ON all the time and no one should be allowed to mess with it ...coz if it gets hanged all the net will go down.


----------



## narangz (Nov 27, 2007)

Then get satellite internet  If not then firewalls, antiviruses are the best options.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 27, 2007)

@Darklord......Yes they do need to have internet...
I was dwelling on a two phase solution:
1. Squid proxy
2. Open DNS


----------



## narangz (Nov 27, 2007)

^^Isn't Squid for Linux?

OpenDNS is good, I suppose.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 27, 2007)

narangz said:
			
		

> ^^Isn't Squid for Linux?
> 
> OpenDNS is good, I suppose.



*squid.acmeconsulting.it/SquidNT25.html
*www.krakenreports.com/index.php?subPage=krakenConfig


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2007)

squid is the perfect solution most institutions use.ur dept's allergy for Linux must be cured before they are treating others allergy!(no,offense!)


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 6, 2007)

I have couple of solutions:
1.Get a leased line.
2.install site restriction software like Cyberoam client and block access to popular sites and also P2P clients.You can also restrict user activity by daily bandwidth quota and restricted download speed.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 6, 2007)

so first all how big is your college network?
also i suggest you to make a server & router all traffic thought.
it gives better control over your network.
also one that computer can run on Linux, while others and be windows.

You can run a windows based proxy as well but it is only useful for smaller networks, if you have a larger network then you must choose a Linux server. intinally it may be difficult to manage but will be helpful in long run

 Also linux doesn't require reboots as a windows based pc needs, for a home users its not a big thing but here if you reboot a windows computer, internet will stop working on every computer in your network, and this act may not be liked my many students


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 6, 2007)

Restrict users to use specific apps alone.
Yöü can do this in account.and also put a master admin password.
There are also many software to do these tricky job.even digit carried out a article..please refer


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 6, 2007)

That library committee meeting still hasn't been called for. Will post the developments if they happen


----------



## ninad_xpress (Dec 11, 2007)

Block the internet access by password & use net monitoring application from server.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 12, 2007)

Meeting is supposed to be on Saturday, will keep you all posted


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

cant they use a linux server with squid proxy  all their problems will be over.contact Mangalore or Kannur LUG for help.even i know a person who does this one Mr.Sujeevan.His contact is below:
*s2s2net.netfirms.com/contact.html
your institution can use his service.
*s2s2net.netfirms.com/services.html


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok Praka, lets see if the meeting materialises  You don't know how things work here


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 12, 2007)

Though being a windows user i would strictly recommend Linux.


----------

